# Huge DIY Shark Tank



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

Some of you may have already seen this. It's been kicking around for a few years. I was like going back to it and dream. This is on the "to do" list for sure. Enjoy the read:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45035


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Very sad, tank was way too small for a black tip. All too often sharks are housed in too small of a tank. 

Have a read here from Bob on sharks in the home aquarium.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ROTFL.. hope it's not the one in Dubai that sprung aleak full of sharks.


----------



## officerben (Dec 21, 2006)

I saw that someone posted about the size of tank for the black tip. I would not have mine for saltwater setup, If I was to build a tank that big it would be some kind of amazon basin show piece or something similar


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

What sucks too is he sold his house not long after he finished...


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow that is a nice tank, but there needs to be an extra 0 for it to house a black tip for life


----------

